# Need new French press.



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Right all I need some advice please. Someone broke my French press at work and I'm in need of a new one. Which one is the best one to use please.

Is the steel double French press the best one? If so any particular ones I should get.

Your advice is very much appreciated.







)


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Any bodum French press is pretty well renowned I think. That's what mine is and its fine


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I prefer single wall glass & the nylon/silicone plunger mesh (can be bought separately from Bodum, if your Bodum press comes with a steel mesh - not all presses have the same diameter or thread so no guarantees you can use them with other brands.).

Steel presses are obviously tougher, but can shift the flavour of the brew (not always a bad thing), double walled are good if you are possibly going to be delayed from drinking your brew (like at work for instance).

As long as the mesh keeps the silt reasonably low in the cup, they're much of a muchness.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Thank for the Advice guys. I will get the Bodum one. Also is the feldgrind the best hand grinder to pair with as I'm looking for a portable hand grinder. Although it's out of stock at their website. I could wait I suppose. Lol Cheers.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

MarkT said:


> Also is the feldgrind the best hand grinder to pair with


Around the £100 mark, most would say yes.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

I'll get that as well. Lol.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

MarkT said:


> Also is the feldgrind the best hand grinder to pair with as I'm looking for a portable hand grinder. Although it's out of stock at their website. I could wait I suppose.


Just about any properly functioning burr grinder will do, steel burrs like the Feldgrind, Lido & Zassenhaus Panama (Panama better for slightly larger brews, can do 2 loads for a 40g dose quickly enough) will grind faster than ceramic burrs (Rhino, Hario, Porlex - fine for small brews, but a real chore for doses of 20g plus).


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Just bought feldgrind. £110 with postage.  was humming and harring last night because of the price. Lol


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

MarkT said:


> Just bought feldgrind. £110 with postage.  was humming and harring last night because of the price. Lol


It's more than worth it


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Would you say feldgrind is a better grinder for brew than something like Baratza Encore/Virtuoso?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

the_partisan said:


> Would you say feldgrind is a better grinder for brew than something like Baratza Encore/Virtuoso?


It's quieter, virtually no retention, doesn't need much care & maintenance.

For a French press brew all will perform perfectly adequately. Buy a hand grinder for portability, lack of noise etc. If you don't want to crank a handle (I'm brewing 13.5g of fine drip grounds every day & it's really no bother, even compared to a typical electric grinder), buy electric.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

I prefer to use V60 but the grind size I use for FP or V60 is quite similar anyway, with v60 being slightly finer. I was curious if there is any noticeable differences in grind consistency and extraction between electric grinders vs feldgrind.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

the_partisan said:


> I prefer to use V60 but the grind size I use for FP or V60 is quite similar anyway, with v60 being slightly finer. I was curious if there is any noticeable differences in grind consistency and extraction between electric grinders vs feldgrind.


I'd use the same grind for both, or even slightly finer for smaller French press (big presses can take a coarser grind due to better heat retention) compared to several pulse pours for V60. You will be able to hit typical, good tasting, extractions for brewed, just like with a typical electric grinder (except perhaps EK-43). Your recipe & attention to brewing will make the bigger difference.


----------

